# Sony World Photo winner - what do you think?



## Pejacre (Jul 29, 2014)

Photo of dog covered in soap suds wins Sony World Photography Awards | Mail Online

View attachment 80761


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 29, 2014)

looks like a winner to me


----------



## Designer (Jul 29, 2014)

*what do you think?

*Better not say.


----------



## proberok (Jul 29, 2014)

i quit.


----------



## Didereaux (Jul 29, 2014)

There is always a point where a thing becomes pointless...Sony contest achieved it.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone wanna buy a s**t-load of Nikon gear, five-light Speedotron set-up, lots of modifiers, and take over a studio lease?


----------



## hamlet (Jul 30, 2014)

I see why they chose this picture. Sony's biggest consumer base are the casual photographers, so in order to not scare them away from their products with really high quality pictures they chose this snapshot. At least that is what i think.


----------



## 407370 (Jul 30, 2014)

The winning picture made me giggle for a minute. The picture of the woman with her horse is now my desktop wallpaper, stunning capture.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm glad I clicked on the link just because of the woman with the horse


winning photo...meh


----------



## Braineack (Jul 30, 2014)

Im sorry, but big cat and little cat won me over.   Every single other picture in that article is better than soapy dog.


----------



## Civchic (Jul 30, 2014)

I like the pregnant sunbather and her man in Italy.  Old lady and horse.  Muddy chubby chic jumping into lake.

Soapy dog?  Seriously?  

And what's with that site's upload quality?  Surely those photos had better IQ than that.


----------



## Pejacre (Jul 30, 2014)

Civchic said:


> I like the pregnant sunbather and her man in Italy.  Old lady and horse.  Muddy chubby chic jumping into lake.
> 
> Soapy dog?  Seriously?
> 
> And what's with that site's upload quality?  Surely those photos had better IQ than that.



IQ sucks donkeys doesn't it? The Guardian online is way better and features some world class photography - there's even an app called Guardian Eyewitness with comments from the pros who took the shots.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 30, 2014)

Some of the top marketing ploys ever include : Organised religion, Five a Day Fruit and Veg ( Californian fruit & Veg growers), Mega/Multivitamins, Weight-watchers,     SUV's ( they are not safer the cars) and somewhere down in the bilge is this Sony thing.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 30, 2014)

The dog is as surprised, as the participant who came second..


----------



## Designer (Jul 30, 2014)

O.K., I've changed my mind, probably regrettably.

The soapy dog picture won because people generally like anthropomorphic animal pictures, and beyond that the shot is poorly framed.

As for the body of entries, I have seen better photos on this site. Not a rant, just an observation.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 30, 2014)

Designer said:


> I have seen better photos on this site.


Forget about the winning pic, I've seen *wayyy better *photos here at TPF than any one of the pictures posted there. But then again, this is where many serious photographers hang out, so that's bound to happen. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a dog that needs a bath..:lmao:


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have a dog that needs a bath..:lmao:
> ...


----------



## timor (Jul 30, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen better photos on this site.
> ...


So, what are you saying... Should we create a bin for crappy pictures for SONY to choose next winner of their contest ? Or wait, is that SONY phone cameras pictures contest ? 
Actually it is a crappy copy of that picture on this, MailOnline, website. Maybe on purpose, so no one can print a free copy for himself. She, Sophie Gamand, is not a casual shooter. her website:
About : Striking Paws
But then, oh come on. Where is a deeper layer of this pictures beside of softening the hearts of potential donors to the cause ? Well, it worked on SONY judges.  Nevertheless I feel bad for the other pictures members of TPF chose as the better.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 30, 2014)

I like the dead dog beach and Opera dog series


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 30, 2014)

407370 said:


> The picture of the woman with her horse is now my desktop wallpaper, stunning capture.



Agreed what a beautiful shot... 

The dog picture is........ ugh.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2014)

407370 said:


> The winning picture made me giggle for a minute. The picture of the woman with her horse is now my desktop wallpaper, stunning capture.



Yes, the shot of the elderly woman with the horse, the best shot from Poland, was really nice. Most of the other shots are the kind of shots that casual hobby photographers strive to shoot. There's a place for every kind of competition. Sony is trying to make regular, everyday snappers feel good. It's a sort of populist photo contest, not an elitist one. So, the winners make sense viewed in the context in which the contest operates.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 30, 2014)

I definitely liked the woman and horse as well! Beautiful!!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 7, 2014)

it was bound to be either a dog, a cat or a baby photo.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 7, 2014)

That does NOT appear to be the photo that won. The Mail is a tabloid, what can you expect? I'm not sure if all the photos they posted were entered in the Sony contest, some have bylines/photo credits from whatever newspaper published them. 

World Photography Organisation


----------

